# Max recursion level (500) exceeded



## tonyvee1977 (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't install gimp. When I try I get the following error


```
===>   graphviz-2.28.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/linguist-qt4 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/linguist-qt4 in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-linguist
===>   qt4-linguist-4.7.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/designer-qt4 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/designer-qt4 in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-designer
make: Max recursion level (500) exceeded.: Resource temporarily unavailable
*** Error code 2
```


----------



## tonyvee1977 (Jun 8, 2011)

correction:
I'm getting this error for pretty much any and everything I try to install.


----------



## da1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmm, something's not right there. Tell us your OS/platform, installed ports and if you have a up-to-date ports collection (if not, it might be a good idea to update it)

I just did

```
[root@mainserver /usr/ports/graphics/gimp]# make build-depends-list
[root@mainserver /usr/ports/graphics/gimp]# make run-depends-list
/usr/ports/graphics/gimp-app
/usr/ports/print/gimp-gutenprint
/usr/ports/print/gutenprint
```
and I see no reason why you would need 500+ ports to get gimp running.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2011)

It's probably not 500 ports, which would be handled by the ports system anyway.  More likely it's 500 recursions caused by an ill-advised setting.  tonyvee1977, please show the contents of /etc/make.conf.  What other system settings have been changed from their defaults?


----------



## tonyvee1977 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have not changed anything (knowingly)


```
[root@bsd /home/tonyvee]# cat /etc/make.conf
# added by use.perl 2011-05-25 14:52:38
PERL_VERSION=5.12.3
```


----------



## tonyvee1977 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think this is some sort of dependency loop.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 9, 2011)

tonyvee1977 said:
			
		

> I have not changed anything (knowingly)
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Okay, good.  Did you accept the default options for GIMP?  If not, reset them to default:
`# cd /usr/ports/graphics/gimp && make rmconfig && make config`

then just press Enter.  Try to build as normal.


----------



## tonyvee1977 (Jun 9, 2011)

I found someone who had the same problem and he did the following, and fixed the problem.


```
cd /usr/ports/devel/doxygen 
make -DNOPORTDOCS install
```

I wish I were good enough to figure this out on my own. Thank you guys so much for your help. I'm sure I'll have more questions in the future.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmm.  PR ports/155115 shows the problem and the same workaround.  No progress on it since the end of February.


----------

